# Segmented Blanks



## alanh71188 (Aug 26, 2019)

I have lots of long & narrow (1/8" or less wide) strips of cherry wood that I would like to try and make pen blanks of. I tried Alumilite in a mold - didn't work out. Any body have any suggestions as to what to use to bind the pieces together. 

Thanks - Alan


----------



## Dalecamino (Aug 26, 2019)

Two part epoxy. Or wood glue.


----------



## jttheclockman (Aug 26, 2019)

If it is wood use wood glue. I like TitebondII


----------



## John Eldeen (Aug 27, 2019)

I would have to go with the others on this one if it is wood to wood you can't go wrong with titebond


----------



## Woodchipper (Aug 27, 2019)

TBIII. Just got through gluing up a bunch of 1x1 pieces.


----------



## alanh71188 (Aug 27, 2019)

Thanks everyone. Appreciate the help>


----------

